# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 72-gallon bowfront



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is my planted aquarium. Comments and suggestions welcome.

Tank specs:

Lighting: 2x40W NO fluorescent bulbs, 2X65W PC; CO2: DIY yeast, DIY reactor (modified gravel siphon + Rio pump w/ fine diffuser stone inside siphon); H20 column fertilization: Kent K-Fe formula @ partial H20 change; Substrate: Big Al's natural gravel.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Lookin' pretty nice, there. I did DIY CO2 on smaller tanks for a while, but was happy with the time/hassle savings when I went up to pressurized. You might want to add it to your Christmas list! I can't say for sure if some of those plants are fast growers, but you might need some additional ferts later.

Keep it up!
Brian.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

I totally agree with upgrading to pressurized. The DIY CO2 is becoming a hassle to prepare. Strangely enough I've got pressurized CO2 on my x-mas wishlist. Eco-complete on my birthday wishlist haha...on a student budget.

I guess I also have to make some changes to my fert regime. Thanks for your comments.


----------

